# Ampelanlage mit SPS KT95 von ABB



## JLotti (6 November 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich gebe zu, ich hab nicht besonders viel Ahnung von diesem Thema. In der Uni hatte ich ein Seminar (Automatisierung von Produktionssystemen) in dem ich auf o.g. SPS mit ST, FUP, KOP und AS gearbeitet habe. Ich kann also kein AWL. Für meine mündliche Prüfung zu dem Thema muss ich nun eine sehr stark vereinfachte Ampelanlage prgrammieren. Es müssen also nur zwei Ampeln sein, die so geschaltet sind, dass entsprechent die eine grün ist wenn die andere rot ist usw. 

Ich hatte mir das eigentlich so gedacht, dass ich in Step 1 sage, dass Ampel1 grün ist und Ampel2 rot. Nach einer bestimmten Zeit, z.B. 5 Sekunden sollte es dann automatisch in Step2 weitergehen, wo dann steht, dass Ampel1 nun gelb ist und Ampel 2 rot/gelb. Nach wieder 5 Sekunden sollte es dann wieder weitergehen in Step2 usw.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich es einfach nicht schaffe, dass es nach den 5 Sekunden automatisch weiter geht. Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich dafür in die Transition schreiben muss (oder muss das in den Step?). Ich probiere schon seit Stunden mit irgendwelchen Timern (TP, TOF, TON) rum und nichts will hinhauen.

Außerdem bin ich etwas verunsichert, weil ich zu meinem Prof gesagt hatte, dass ich dafür ja einen Timer programmieren muss, worauf er sagte "Wieso das denn? Du musst doch einfach nur t=irgendwas festlegen, damit es weiter geht, nachdem t abgelaufen ist." Daraufhin hatte ich mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich einfach t#5s in die Transition schreibe. Das war natürlich viel zu einfach gedacht und funktioniert nicht...

Es ist wirklich dringend!!! Wenn irgenjemand einen Rat, Tipp oder eine Idee hat, immer her damit!!!

Tausend Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Lotti


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen von dem Schritt? Mit welcher Programmierumgebung programmierst du die SPS?


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

wenn es das ist, woran unseren zukünftigen ingenieure scheitern - gute nacht!

ein vorschlag:
generiere mit hilfe von zwei einschaltverzögerungen einen taktmerker
werte die positive flanke dieses taktmerkers aus
benutze die ausgewertete flanke als transitionsbedingung

wenn du dann noch einen schritt weitergehen willst, versuche es so zu programmieren, dass nichtbeide ampeln gleichzeitig ihre anzeige ändern, sonst könnte es knallen ... du kannst das z.B. durch die auswertung der negativen flanke des generierten taktmerkes machen ...

S1 (A1:rot - A2:grün)
|
+  pF - taktmerker (tm)
|
S2 (rot - gelb)
|
+  nF - tm
|   
S3 (rot -rot)
|
+  pF - tm
|
S4 (gelb/rot - rot)
|
+  nF - tm
|
S5 (grün - rot)
|
+ ..... usw. usf.


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen von dem Schritt? Mit welcher Programmierumgebung programmierst du die SPS?



ich nehm an AC 31 ... zumindest empfiehlt ABB für die KT 95 dies zu verwenden ... macht aber eigentlich auch nichts, wenn es was anderes ist ... ich sehe die probleme hier in den basics, nicht in der verwendung der programmiersoftware ... er würde mit der ampelschaltung auf einer moeller, mutsibishi [sic!] oder siemens steuerung eben genau die gleichen probleme haben


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

Sorry, aber ich hab wie gesagt nicht so wirklich viel Ahnung... hier ist mal ein Screeshot, aber wahrscheinlich nicht von dem was du meinst... Ich weiß auch nicht was du mit Programmierumgebung meinst...  Auf dem Screenshot ist quasi mein Grundgerüst zu sehen. Dabei soll in den Steps jeweils stehen was die beiden Ampeln anzeigen und wie gesagt sollte nach 5 Sekunden in den nächsten Schritt gewechselt werden...

okay, doch kein Screenshot, sogar dafür bin ich zu blöd... wie kann ich den denn posten?

Es tut mir leid, ich weiß es ist wirklich nervig jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung etwas zu erklären.. aber dafür bin ich um so dankbarer für jede Hilfe!


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

JLotti schrieb:


> okay, doch kein Screenshot, sogar dafür bin ich zu blöd... wie kann ich den denn posten?



unter dem editor sind "zusätzliche einstellungen" zu finden ... der zweite unterpunkt da lautet "datein anhängen" ... da findest du einen button "anhänge verwalten" ... der rest sollte selbsterklärend sein .. es öffnet sich ein pop-up, du suchst die datei aus und lädst sie hoch ...


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

danke Vierlagig. Es werd' mal versuchen, ob davon irgendwas umsetzen kann!

Und keine Angst! Ingenieur werd ich ganz und gar nicht


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

okay, ich geb' zu: DAS nicht zu finden war selbst für mich schon sehr dämlich!


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

@4L

Kann man mit dir wieder normal sprechen?

Ich dachte nur die Programmierumgebung ist anders als S7-Graph, wenn es in etwa das gleiche ist, muss er doch nur eine Aktion einfügen mit den dazugehörigen Operand für eine Zeit und dann natürlich die Zeit hinschreiben.


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> @4L
> 
> Kann man mit dir wieder normal sprechen?



mit mir kann man immer normal sprechen wenn man sich traut

@JLotti: Doc ist kein Grafikformat
 und:muß es GRAF sein?


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Gut dann trau ich mich.

Wenn Graph reicht für die Prüfung ist doch gut, ist auch einfach, grade in seinem Fall.


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

Das .doc kein Grafikformat ist weiß ich ausnahmsweise auch  aber ging doch nur darum den screenshot zu sehen und da schien mir das das einfachste zu sein... wohl schon wieder falsch gedacht 

Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich bin ne kleine Blondine :-D


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

JLotti schrieb:


> Das .doc kein Grafikformat ist weiß ich ausnahmsweise auch  aber ging doch nur darum den screenshot zu sehen und da schien mir das das einfachste zu sein... wohl schon wieder falsch gedacht
> 
> Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich bin ne kleine Blondine :-D



hör auf zu faslen, programmier!


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

na und schon wieder ich... ich weiß überhaupt nicht was Graph ist... ich kann so etwas wie man auf dem Screenshot sieht... ich weiß, dass ist nicht viel.

Ich studiere Lehramt und in der Prüfung geht es in einem Teilbereich darum zu zeigen, wie man am Beispiel 'Ampel' in der Schule eine Einführung in die Automatisierungstechnik realisieren kann. Verdeutlich an eben diesem Programm...


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hör auf zu faslen, programmier!


  wie gesagt, dass versuch ja schon seit Stunden, aber ich krieg einfach nichts sinnvolles zu stande


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

@4L

So wie ich dich kenne, weißt du bestimmt wo eine Handbuch zu finden ist, wo beschrieben wird welche Aktionen es gibt bei diesen Programm.


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

JLotti schrieb:


> na und schon wieder ich... ich weiß überhaupt nicht was Graph ist... ich kann so etwas wie man auf dem Screenshot sieht... ich weiß, dass ist nicht viel.



das, was auf dem bildschrimschuß zu sehen ist, ist GRAF/Graph/Schrittkettenprogrammierung und das ist, was du brauchst ... wenn du die möglichkeit hast, die transitionsbedingung, wie von mobi angedeutet bereits als zeit auszuführen, um so einfacher ... allerdings müßte man sich dazu etwas intensiver mit der software beschäftigen (können, ich hab sie nicht) ...


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> @4L
> 
> So wie ich dich kenne, weißt du bestimmt wo eine Handbuch zu finden ist, wo beschrieben wird welche Aktionen es gibt bei diesen Programm.



abb library of course: handbuch


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Ich habe sie auch nicht, deswegen >> Handbuch
Danke 4L


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

dieses AC31 handbuch dürfte noch bißchen mehr bringen  .... oder auch nicht ....


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Aber hier Seite 30 ... und Seite 202


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Aber hier Seite 30



du guter *kopftätschel*


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

*miau* *schnurr*


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Also Operand L nehmen und dann die Zeit, das ganze als Aktion.


Edit: Oder SL nehmen? Probiers aus.


----------



## Paule (7 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Ich habe sie auch nicht, deswegen >> Handbuch
> Danke 4L


 


vierlagig schrieb:


> du guter *kopftätschel*


 


Mobi schrieb:


> *miau* *schnurr*


 
Was gibt das? *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Was gibt das? *ROFL*



vielleicht hat mobi bald das schönste benutzerbild und wir gehen zusammen essen ... warum fragst du?


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Schön genug?? 

Haben wir ihn jetzt vergrault? Er schreibt nix mehr.


----------



## Paule (7 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vielleicht hat mobi bald das schönste benutzerbild und wir gehen zusammen essen ... warum fragst du?


Nicht das die Geigenspieler im falschen Lokal auf Euch warten.


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Haben wir ihn jetzt vergrault? Er schreibt nix mehr.



wen? es ist eine Sie - klingt komisch, is aber so


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Du meinst Lotti ist eine Sie, ohh *Fettnäpfchen*


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

nein, nein, nicht vergrault!

Ich bin euch sehr, sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe! Aber ich trau mich einfach nicht zu sagen, dass ich immer noch nicht weiter kommen... Ich hab einfach viel zu wenig Ahnung und werd' schon langsam depressiv (...oder müde )

Die Softwarebeschreibung hier <http://library.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/2c2926db35c43e03c1256e52004e7163/$File/2CDC120064M0102.PDF> hab ich auch, sogar auf deutsch  Da ist auch unter "wir schreiben ein kleines Programm" die Anleitung für die Ampelanlage drin. Aber wie gesagt in AWL und damit kann ich nichts anfangen...

Und ich weiß weder wie ich ne Operand L machen kann noch wie ich dann ne Aktion einfüg... Ich glaub langsam echt ich hab von gar nichts hier Ahnung... dabei dachte ich das wäre anders... peinlich, ist aber so.

Noch mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe, aber ich fürchte mir ist nicht zu helfen


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

JLotti schrieb:


> Noch mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe, aber ich fürchte mir ist nicht zu helfen



haha ... du wärst die erste, die wir kamplos aufgegeben hätten! meinste, das wollen wir uns so auf die fahnen schreiben?

wenn du eine transitionsbedingung einfügst, kannst du dann irgendwie deren optionen bearbeiten? doppelklick? rechts klick? sowas in die richtung?


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Vielleicht etwas einfacher.

Auf Seite 211 hier


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

AAAAHHHH! Ihr seid so gut zu mir!! 

Das mit dem Zeitenfestlegen für die Steps hatte ich auch schon probiert, aber es ging nicht... 

ABER jetzt scheint es irgendwie zu funktionieren!!  Ich hoffe das war nicht nur Zufall... Ich probier noch mal ein bisschen!

TAUSEND DANK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Oder pass auf.

Das ganz rechte Symbol in der Symbolleiste. Mit dem kannst du eine Aktion hinzufügen, aber vorher den Schritt markieren (anklicken). Und da kannst du auch den Operanden eintragen.


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich hattest du den Schritt nicht markiert.


----------



## Paule (7 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> haha ... du wärst die erste, die wir kamplos aufgegeben hätten! meinste, das wollen wir uns so auf die fahnen schreiben?


4L hat doch eine gute Seele. :TOOL:


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> 4L hat doch eine gute Seele. :TOOL:



GERÜCHT! :twisted:


----------



## JLotti (7 November 2009)

Ich weiß nicht woran es vorher gelegen hat... aber es ist mir auch egal! Hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt und das tut es!

Bestimmt ging es nicht, weil ich vorher nicht so kompetente Unterstützung hatte *schleim*

Oh man ich bin überglücklich und kann jetzt beruhigt ein bisschen schlafen gehen.

Ich kann euch gar nicht genug danken! Ohne eure Hilfe hätte ich längst aufgegeben und mich damit abgefunden, dass ich doof bin


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Eine von vielen Seelen.


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2009)

Hast denn jetzt die Attribute genommen oder als Aktion?

Du kannst uns danken, in dem du auf dem Danke-Button klickst.


----------



## forendiva (7 November 2009)

Was ist denn das hier für ein Komödiantenstadl mitten in der Nacht?
Ich glaub meine Fenster bersten. Der eine schleimt, der andere versucht sich an Madame "ach, ich hab doch sowieso keene ahnung" ran zu machen und ein dritter gibt sinnlose Kommentare ab.
Ja, irgendwie alles wie immer, einfach zum kotzen!

Aber macht nur so weiter, der Zorn der Diva wird auch euch noch einholen!


----------



## Paule (7 November 2009)

forendiva schrieb:


> Was ist denn das hier für ein Komödiantenstadl mitten in der Nacht?
> Ich glaub meine Fenster bersten. Der eine schleimt, der andere versucht sich an Madame "ach, ich hab doch sowieso keene ahnung" ran zu machen und ein dritter gibt sinnlose Kommentare ab.
> Ja, irgendwie alles wie immer, einfach zum kotzen!
> 
> Aber macht nur so weiter, der Zorn der Diva wird auch euch noch einholen!


Ja, ich beziehe Stellung.
Ich bin der dritte der sinnlose Kommentare abgibt anstatt so wichtige Beiträge absetzt wie Du hier gerade.

Wenn Du kotzen willst dann geh doch einfach vor dir Tür!


----------



## forendiva (7 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja, ich beziehe Stellung.



Oh, einer mit Eiern - trifft man eher selten hier. Schön, schön, weiter so!


----------



## JLotti (9 November 2009)

Ich hab das ganze jetzt mit Schritt-Attributen hinbekommen. Das war so einfach und schnell, dass ich das mit den Aktionen gar nicht mehr ausprobiert habe  Danke noch mal!


----------

